# 25Rss, Fridge & Inverter Install



## Bernzacamping (Apr 27, 2015)

So I took out my new (to me) 2006 25RSS on it's maiden voyage this weekend and was disappointed to find out that unlike my old Coleman pop up, my fridge works on Propane or regular household current only.

My question for the group is this: Has anyone been able to hook up an inverter to make the fridge switchable to 12V DC so I can at least keep my food cold when I start my long distance trip next month? Not a problem with my weekend jaunts because I never go far, but a 3k trip from NJ to Nebraska (and all points in between) could be a real pita.

If you've done it and have specs and pics that would be awesome.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

I am interested too. Our normal trips are only a 5+ hour drive and they food stays cool enough on the drive. (after prepping the fridge a day or 2 before hand)


----------



## Card1 (Oct 4, 2014)

We have found that cooling down the fridge the night before and not over stuffing the fridge keeps things pretty cool for most of our trips which usually are no longer than 5 or 6 hours long. I also purchased one of those fridge circulating fans which seems to keep things cooler longer.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm sure you can hook an inverter. However, by the time you buy an inverter that can put out about 5 amps and wire everything up, you'll probably come out cheaper just using propane. Is there a reason why you don't want to use propane?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Just run it on propane. No harm at all and it will run just fine.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I have added a 2000 watt inverter to our unit so I would probably be able to answer questions that you might have. But one question from me: why not simply use the LP while on the road?


----------



## Bernzacamping (Apr 27, 2015)

My issue with the Propane on the road is quite simply the vapor and flammability when I pull into a gas station to refuel...which on a trip with legs averaging 450 miles a day will happen often.

I've never been one to drive with my propane tanks open and running. I have no issue running propane if I'm dry camping or limited voltage conditions...just driving at 60mph on the nations interstates, what is the risk?


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

Good discussion of this topic here

http://community.fmca.com/topic/3465-any-danger-in-using-the-refrigerator-on-lp-when-driving/


----------



## Kelvininin (Dec 27, 2014)

ignition sources are always a risk, but the camper fridge is far enough away from the fill points that the risk is very low during refilling your tow vehicle. I always leave the fridge running on LP while driving.

I see plenty of people refilling their vehicles while running, which will pose a much greater risk of an ignition source than an RV fridge.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If you are really worried about the propane system on the trailer you should be deathly afraid of the gasoline system on you car or truck.

Yes there are regulations about isolating propane is certain locations such as some (but not all) tunnels and on ferries but it is more out of an abundance of caution. Those same ferries don't want you to sit in your car or leave it running with the AC or heater or depending on the season and on some you are not even allowed on the car deck while the ship is in motion. This is not always due to the danger of someone getting hurt if a car moves but due to the lawsuit that would be filed if they did.

Everyone has seen the videos of cars going up in flames at the gas pump from people doing stupid stuff like smoking, playing with a lighter or even answering a cell phone but I would love to see just one of a trailer going up in flames at a gas station and it being blamed on the fridge. Haven't seen it yet, this is not to say that a trailer can't or won't catch fire due to the fridge a fridge malfunction, that has happened but they have also burned up for a lot of reasons that no one seems to worry about.

I use propane when in motion. You can choose to do the same or not, just make sure your food supply is safe and does not get too warm and subject you to foodborne illness due to incorrectly stored food.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I use propane when we travel...always have, always will.

Having said that, if you're not comfortable with the idea and don't want to mess with the installation of an inverter that will draw more power from your battery than the truck can provide while towing, then here is a possible solution.

I take one of these while camping. Have many features, AC power, jump starter, air pump.

For you, I could see wiring a temp plug from the refrigerator to this device (inside your trailer) and simply plug the refrig into this while you travel.

http://www.amazon.com/Schumacher-XP2260-Instant-Portable-Source/dp/B004EIAADG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1433515985&sr=8-1&keywords=Schumacher&pebp=1433515988841&perid=1JH8BGGH3Q3D97MD14VT


----------



## Bernzacamping (Apr 27, 2015)

Sometimes the simplest answers are those right in front of me!

You have all made me a bit more comfortable running with propane on the road and for that I thank you all, but must say I really like Oregon Camper's recommendation...simple with no real modifications required.

Thanks again new friends!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Bernzacamping said:


> Sometimes the simplest answers are those right in front of me!
> 
> You have all made me a bit more comfortable running with propane on the road and for that I thank you all, but must say I really like Oregon Camper's recommendation...simple with no real modifications required.
> 
> Thanks again new friends!


Using while camping is nice, but I find myself using that battery for all sorts of things. Nice to have...great if you lose power at home.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

You'll want to do some math, but I'm not sure that device will run your refrigerator. I think a typical RV refrigerator uses about 3 or 4 amps when cooling on 120v. This means it's using about 480 watts. The details on the battery/charger/pump/etc. device are sketchy, but some reviewers mentioned the draw was stipulated at 400 watts surge and 200 watts continuous. Still not enough power to start and run the refrigerator continuously. You may get away with running it for a while though.

Alternatively, you could hook up a few batteries to some solar panels and a 600 watt (or so) inverter and that would run it. It would be pretty pricey, but also really cool!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

You can also just step inside and turn the frig off before fueling. Pull away from the pump and turn it back on. Out of an abundance of caution that is what I usually do.
I have one of those portable battery packs also. Great for charging phone,etc. On a trip like you describing don't think it would get you very far powering the frig.


----------



## Bernzacamping (Apr 27, 2015)

Well, we completed our 2 week 3600 mile odyssey and ran the Gas the whole way while driving and all I got to say is WOW That Fridge & freezer stayed real cold.

The only real issue I had the whole time was when we got to a friends "rolling farm" on the Iowa/Nebraska Line and I had to put the truck in 4W LOW to climb the hill to put the TT in his back yard not only did I think the TT was going to tip over on the 20-25 deg side incline while getting into position, I ended up getting a small tear in the roof from a low hanging branch (arrrghhhhh!!!!)...a trip to Camping World the next day to get the Camping Equivlant of "Flex Seal" and my repair was made...and we saw a lot of rain after that with no issues.

A great vacation with memories to last a lifetime...TT towed like a dream and now I'm looking forward to the next adventure...whenever that may be, because I'll be lucky if we get 2 more weekends use down to the NJ shore this season.

Thanks again everyone!


----------

